# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My breeding pair of D. Tinc. "Cobalt". photo in HDR

## beyond colour



----------


## Lynn

Hi Chris,

Nice photo.

How are the tads doing?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## beyond colour

All the tads are doing well, eating and growing fast. I have added small sword plants to the tadpole jars to go along with the Indian almond leaf and java moss and the tads have become more active with the extra sense of security. I'm getting eggs from three different species, sadly not all are developing good eggs. However, it has been a good start to the breeding season this year. How are all of your frogs?

----------


## Carlos

Weird photo effect Chris.  I'm still learning HDR capabilities and use it to avoid flash.

----------

